# Tiger Jacobin



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

New Tiger Jacobin Hen was imported from Ksa,

Hope you like it


Best Regards

M.Hassan
http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/jacobin-pigeons-photos-splash-hen.html


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks wonderful, Thanks


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

you always welcome Chilangz

Best regards

Mahmoud


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

you have some weird and wonderful birds.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you jeff for nice comment

hope you like them all

Best Regards


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice , i like it alot


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing,salam,
YaSin


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another beauty! Sigh...Love your pictures!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! what is the base color or darker color called?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That Tiger is one beautiful Jacobin, egpigeon!!

You have some terrific birds!

Jacobins always make me smile with all their head feathers! I always want to say: "Where is their face??!" ROFL

Sending our best with love, hugs and scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> wow! what is the base color or darker color called?


I think it's (Dun Color)


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> That Tiger is one beautiful Jacobin, egpigeon!!
> 
> You have some terrific birds!
> 
> ...


Thank You all

Jacobin s the king of fancy pigeon breeds in my opinion
I like it too so much
I'll add more Jacobin photos for you and for all Jacobin pigeon lovers

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

egpigeon said:


> I think it's (Dun Color)


that is what I was thinking or andalusian... was not sure, I was sold two cock birds that are supposed to be andalusian, but they seem darker to me and not as gray as I think of andalusian... nice color jac..love it..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

some black opal pigeons are look like andalusian but have more dark colors
also you may find sliver line on there tail feathers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

egpigeon said:


> some black opal pigeons are look like andalusian but have more dark colors
> also you may find sliver line on there tail feathers


I see, sometime I will post a pic of them and you can tell me what you think..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Great,
I'll be very happy with your birds pictures, and the exchange of information with you


----------

